# Tfo bvk



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Temple Fork Outfitters offers quality gear, at an affordable price. Their BVK fly rod is state of the art technology. I was fortunate to be able to acquire a 4 piece, 4wt, recently at our Central Texas Fly Fishers banquet silent auction. 

Today it received a workout at a private lake near Staples. 

Dozens of "pounder" bass hit the streamers tossed in their direction. The highlight of the day was a five pound channel catfish that hammered a crawfish pattern. 

All in all, a great afternoon.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've got a 4wt matched up with a BVK reel and it's a dream to cast and has the goods to go when it comes to fighting fish. I've really enjoyed it when fishing at night for specks under the lights.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

What a day. Big numbers of fish makes for a fun day. I just ordered a TFO Finesse (SP) 7'9" 4pc 3wt that I am hoping to use on the San Marcos soon.

Back around 1970 I went to SWTSU and fished a private lake it think was named Miller or Mueller. Was this the one you were on? Loaded with bass at the time.

Keep up the good work,Gary


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont think ill ever leave my 4wt z-axis but I have been eyeing the bvk 8wt for some saltwater action...


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

daddyhoney said:


> What a day. Big numbers of fish makes for a fun day. I just ordered a TFO Finesse (SP) 7'9" 4pc 3wt that I am hoping to use on the San Marcos soon.
> 
> Back around 1970 I went to SWTSU and fished a private lake it think was named Miller or Mueller. Was this the one you were on? Loaded with bass at the time.
> 
> Keep up the good work,Gary


No, this lake is near Staples, about 15 miles out of San Marcos.

When you are ready to fish the San Marcos, PM me.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Billy Baroo said:


> I but I have been eyeing the bvk 8wt for some saltwater action...


for the price you cant beat it,one sweet rod!


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Bought a 7wt. as a back-up rod. Love it so much, my $620.00 G-Loomis is collecting dust.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe. T. said:


> for the price you cant beat it,one sweet rod!


Yep, but there is a lot of talk on the interwebs that rods fracture easy which I am sure the company has addressed by now...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

mine has peformed flawless for over a year and i have heard that but i would think thats an issue with any light weight rod.(no rod expert)i still use my my 8wt axiom and ticr more though.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe. T. said:


> mine has peformed flawless for over a year and i have heard that but i would think thats an issue with any light weight rod.(no rod expert)i still use my my 8wt axiom and ticr more though.


Only issues with the BVK. I think its more user error than anything else but at least you have that warranty...


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Billy Baroo said:


> Yep, but there is a lot of talk on the interwebs that rods fracture easy which I am sure the company has addressed by now...


The internet is a great tool, but I would view the comments on the web about BVK rods somewhat like that insurance commercial.... You can't believe everything you read on the web.

I have a BVK that I have owned for better than two years, fished hard in only saltwater, put in the hands of numerous customers on my boat, some experienced, some novice, watched this rod get "high sticked" like crazy while landing fish, and never had an issue. I take good care of my gear, but by no means do I not use it to the extent to which it was designed.

The BVK is a great rod that will serve you well, but not under your foot or in your car door.


----------

